# Philly area Furs, Any meetings or get togethers?



## Raiven (Apr 6, 2010)

So in an effort to be more social and see the outside world more, I have to wonder; are there any gatherings in to Philadelphia/Deleware County PA. areas? something local, maybe monthly or so, a pleace to meet, greet, and maybe eat?  I know some other "lifestyle" communities have munches and gatherings, I was just hoping there was such a thing involving my fellow furs.

If there isn't, would any of you like to get one started? maybe pick a spot to meet up, everyone get together and say "Hi"?

Just a thought.


----------



## core (Apr 6, 2010)

i am about 2 hours from Philly, i live in the Wilkes Barre / Scranton Area 
I would be interested in coming down on the weekends once i get my suit.


----------



## Stahi (Apr 6, 2010)

Hold it anywhere that's at least 10 miles away from Philadelphia.

But if you want to hold it anywhere, do it at the following coordinates.

40.041737, -75.236275.

Or better yet, right here:  40.043416, -75.241194


----------



## Raiven (Apr 7, 2010)

Hmmm, so many news affiliates in the area.... I wonder why we should hold it there?


----------



## xcliber (Apr 7, 2010)

core said:


> i am about 2 hours from Philly, i live in the Wilkes Barre / Scranton Area
> I would be interested in coming down on the weekends once i get my suit.


Nice first post. I'll meet you this weekend. 

I'm about an hour and a half from Phily. Closest furmeet I've seen around here is in York, and it got cancelled.

FA:United is held pretty close to Phily in May if you really want to meet some other furs irl.

Also:
inb4lock (location shoutout thread?)


----------



## Ben (Apr 7, 2010)

I live in Philly, and I can't say I feel any desire to go to furmeets, or to attend FA:U. I'm not really sure what that says about me.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 7, 2010)

Ben said:


> I live in Philly, and I can't say I feel any desire to go to furmeets, or to attend FA:U. I'm not really sure what that says about me.



That you actually have a life outside of furry fandom?


----------



## Ben (Apr 7, 2010)

I would certainly hope so.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 7, 2010)

xcliber said:


> That you actually have a life outside of furry fandom?



Don't most people though?


----------



## xcliber (Apr 7, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Don't most people though?



So they claim...


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm about 15 minutes from Philly, though I hardly ever go there, I hate driving in the city


----------



## Raiven (Apr 7, 2010)

Most people near Philly hate driving in that one way street filled hell.  And a life outside the fandomn is great, but sometimes it's nice to get to see others in the fandom and talk, even in purely vanilla circumstances. I mean, I know I have friends I can't really talk about fur-related topics with.  So it would be nice to get together and make new friends in the area that I can.


----------



## Fhuzky (Apr 8, 2010)

Raiven said:


> Most people near Philly hate driving in that one way street filled hell.  And a life outside the fandomn is great, but sometimes it's nice to get to see others in the fandom and talk, even in purely vanilla circumstances. I mean, I know I have friends I can't really talk about fur-related topics with.  So it would be nice to get together and make new friends in the area that I can.



My gf and I are in south jersey, it's a 45 minute drive to philly... also all the fun stuff happens there.  Only went there once and that was to get my ears gauged.  Also saw a lot of sexy and interesting shops in the city.  I'd love to go back there even to just meet new furs X3


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2010)

Eww, people that live in Philadelphia are gross, why would you ever want to go there?


----------



## Fhuzky (Apr 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Eww, people that live in Philadelphia are gross, why would you ever want to go there?



Being gross is awesome ._.


----------



## Browder (Apr 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Eww, people that live in Philadelphia are gross, why would you ever want to go there?



It's better than the South. By far.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 8, 2010)

Fhuzky said:


> Being gross is awesome ._.


Are you into scat, hunny?


----------



## Fhuzky (Apr 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Are you into scat, hunny?



No, but getting dirty is always fun... I didn't mean jeopardize your health by throwing in potential hazardous material on or at your body.

Also, I've only been to Philly once so maybe I didn't take a good look.  then again I don't judge people or places by what others say, I find out for myself.

I do love to mud wrestle... care to join the dirty side?


----------



## Raiven (Apr 9, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Eww, people that live in Philadelphia are gross, why would you ever want to go there?


 
Most major cities are gross, but Philly is full of wonderful people, and moderately nice places.  I live outside the city mysef, in the burbs, but I will say this... it's not bad, when you give it a fair chance.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 9, 2010)

Raiven said:


> Most major cities are gross, but Philly is full of wonderful people, and moderately nice places.  I live outside the city mysef, in the burbs, but I will say this... it's not bad, when you give it a fair chance.


Nope. I know at least one person from Philly that's a terrible person.


----------



## Raiven (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh there are plenty of those, but again, that's everywhere, I've been to Canada, to Georgia, to Texas, Nebraska... many places, and there's always... ALWAYS at least one asshole.


----------



## thunder_lizard (Apr 20, 2010)

I was born and raised in Philly; currently I live out near Allentown/ Reading. There used to be monthly furmeets down around the West Chester/ Ardmore areas, but I'm guessing those that ran them succumbed to real life. I only just recently joined up with a group called The Furst State, obviously based out of Delaware. They hold monthly bowling/ diner meets (mainly in the Wilmington area, so not too far of a drive), and various other activities throughout the year, and they draw members from all over the tri-state area.

Just a thought...


----------



## CorlissVikas (Jul 30, 2010)

im in wilkes barre! and i have a group that meet up almost weekly!  we al always open to meet new furs


----------

